# Live Animal Couriers



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Right Chocolatecolubrid is hoping to send me Bane (her 6ft Florida at the end of May). We've been talking about it for ages and ive finally got the funds and viv for him to come over here. The only problem we're having though is finding a courier. We've got to get him from N Ireland to just south of London so does anyone know any couriers which would be able to do that at all?

So far we've contacted ReptileTravel http://reptiletravel.bravehost.com/index.html so does anyone know if he's a good courier or had any experience with him before or anyone else you can suggest?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Can't help you there, but if you find a good courier let me know :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

were none of those others i told you about any good mate?
have you tried amtrak?, they are ment to be ok


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't tried Amtrak mate and i contacted the other one you sent me and haven't heard back. The reptile travel one has been really helpful so far.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Never tryed these guys but they look good: 

http://www.animalcouriers.com/


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Cheers for that T-bo. I'll give them a call on Monday and hopefully get what i need.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i alreadygave you them you tart


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

No you didnt :lol: Shut up...fooooolll :lol: You gave me 2 others... and one is coming with success and the other isnt.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

in that case i musthave sent you the same link twice mate. i have 3, and i know i sent you 3.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Must have then. Well ill hopefully be getting replies from 3 of them tomorrow with any luck. Its just then to see which is the cheapest and will take the best care.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

good luck then dude


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Keep us informed mate as it's good to know some couriers that will ship here ... :wink:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah id like to know your findings too


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah you do all the hard work mate, then tell us the results :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well so far Amtrak said they dont do liveanimals.. and http://www.animalcouriers.com have been very helpful. Theyve said they have their own containers on the vans so no containers are needed. And theyre looking to see if there's another trip over there early next month that i could be included in to cut the costs down. 

One other company Nige gave me are looking at the cost for me too right now so its just a wait and see.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

good stuff mate, well do keep us informed


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

*courier*

fastway couriers collect and deliver reps, i have had many deliveries of fish and exotics from them with no problem


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you got a website or email on that dude?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah please. I might get in contact with them as well.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i will be doing mine, i just need to get to the styropak place


----------

